
Seriously Facebook, stop treating us developers like sh*t - yupyup
Long story short:<p>1-Monetizing our mobile apps with Facebook Audience Network for more than 2 years without any problem.<p>2-Facebook reports via email a violation without giving us enough details to fix it.<p>3-Email doesn&#x27;t have any way to appeal or request more info (really Facebook, we want to fix this and stay in your good graces)<p>4-Join a Facebook group for developer support ask a question and get out account frozen because they think it&#x27;s fake and have to wait one week so I can verify I&#x27;m a real person ¿?<p>Seriously Facebook, stop treating us developers like sh*t
======
yesenadam
Maybe write a blog post about this and make it a HN article? I doubt whining
like this in an AskHN will be very effective.

